# SUMO needs a home - 9wk old male kitten in Sydney AUSTRALIA



## felinefanatic (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello everyone, 

Sumo was a foundling who came to a veterinary clinic at approx. 3 weeks of age.
He was weaned at an early age and now eats a wide range of foods.
He is no longer on any milk formula or substitute, he drinks plain water.

He is completely litter trained and has had his 1st vaccination. He is free of worms and fleas.

He will need to be desexed at about 12 weeks of age, I can have this done at no extra cost to new owner.











Sumo has a playful but gentle nature. He is well socialised with other adult cats and kittens.

He has been a great companion to a 12wk old hand raised kitten, but unfortunately, I can no longer keep him as I have far to many other cats and kittens to take care of and more on the way. As he is a very healthy and well adjusted kitten, I feel he is ready to find a new loving family to adopt him into their hearts and homes.


He is a DSH but his hair seems a little longer along his spine. He has a sweet face that is very fair so will need protection from the Australian sun.

He has been a completely indoor cat so far and is happy to remain indoors for the rest of his days. I would like to find him a loving home with understanding cat people who understand the necessity of keeping him as an indoor cat.

Please email me if you are in the Syndey area and would like to arrange a visit.

[email protected]

please address any inquiries as " re: SUMO the kitten " 

thankyou.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Awww! He's just so cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a pretty little face...I wish you all the best in finding a great home for Sumo


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

oh wow that's a cute kitten! I wish I could take him. He's going to be a beautiful cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sumo's a little darling. I hope she finds a permanent, loving home soon!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful kitten. I hope she finds a great home soon!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

He is absolutely precious...what a sweet and trusting little face!!!


----------

